# OBS Crius Sub Ohm Tank



## Johanvdmrw (25/1/16)

Hi guys, wanted to check what you guys think of this RTA? 

A mate of mine is looking at buying one of these. Any advice on why or why not to get this?


----------



## Cespian (25/1/16)

Just make sure it is the V3 (with Velocity Deck). 

There are a few minor issues like an occasional leak between the AFC and Tank and this tank is very particular with wicking... get it even a little bit wrong and you will be hitting dry cotton. The top fill is really good though (provided you use a straight tip pipette dropper or needle tip bottle - those ball tip droppers will only cause you pain and juice lying everywhere lol).

I love my Crius now though (after slapping in some Claptons with scottish roll wicking). Great airflow, awesome flavour, easy to build because of Velocity Deck, looks pretty and a breeze to clean.

IMO its a really great tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (25/1/16)

Thanks man. Yeah I think we should pass a law on those ball tip droppers to be illegal anyway 

Jokes aside, thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

Go for it

Why

Good flavour
Great clouds
So easy to fill
No leaks
Why not

Dual coils - i dont think single coils are possible
It guzzles juice quite fast
Better suited to big airy lung hitting and more power so a warmer vape. Dont get this tank if you want mouth to lung or a coolish low power vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (25/1/16)

Thanks, so far it sounds quite positive!


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

Amazing tank. No leaks. Advice on wicking--- Roll thick cotton. It must be quite a tight fit through the coil. Then the ends should go into the juice holes. I noticed it doesnt leak even a drop when you use lots of cotton. Most reliable tank ive had i believe. Also it needs a light saber to open it and separate the glass. I still havent got mine out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Amazing tank. No leaks. Advice on wicking--- Roll thick cotton. It must be quite a tight fit through the coil. Then the ends should go into the juice holes. I noticed it doesnt leak even a drop when you use lots of cotton. Most reliable tank ive had i believe. Also it needs a light saber to open it and separate the glass. I still havent got mine out.



Havent tried separating the glass either @Kolashnikov 
Am too scared i will break it
Definitely a negative point, forgot to mention that. But it doesnt affect the vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

Silver said:


> Havent tried separating the glass either @Kolashnikov
> Am too scared i will break it
> Definitely a negative point, forgot to mention that. But it doesnt affect the vape


 True hay. Everytime i try i give up incase it breaks. But then again maybe keeping it stuck together is whats preventing leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

I have to vouch for this tank as well, kept reading about it in here and finally got one. 
Once you figure it out it's a winner and a great looking tank at that. 

My first build was a clapton dual and it worked first time no leaking no dry hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Silver said:


> Havent tried separating the glass either @Kolashnikov
> Am too scared i will break it
> Definitely a negative point, forgot to mention that. But it doesnt affect the vape



Hi Silver have you tried using two vape bands on either side of the glass ? That worked well for me finally got it separated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi Silver have you tried using two vape bands on either side of the glass ? That worked well for me finally got it separated



Havent tried that @CloudmanJHB but will try it when i next come in for a major pitstop on it.
Thanks for sharing that idea.


----------



## Johanvdmrw (25/1/16)

Thanks guys, you are welcome to keep on adding info. But I think I have enough information 

Thanks again. Great community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (25/1/16)

i love my Crius, it was leaking like a mofo last week - I went as far as ordering a Griffin <-- Still haven't used the Griffin, because of time constraints with cleaning it and building some coils etc. I was basically carrying some tissue paper in my pocket to clean up the leaks on the Crius. Just because the flavor on the Crius is amazing I couldn't stop using it even with the leaks. On Sunday I had some time and gave the Crius a proper cleaning, basically left it in warm water for about 20 minutes - till I cleaned all the crystallization that happened from a sheet juice I used. Now it hasn't leaked on me since last night. I'm as happy as a pig in sheet, it gobbles juice though -so be prepared to go through 30ml in 2-3 days ez. 

*Pro's: *
1) Flavor is amazing on this thing
2) Velocity style deck <-- Makes for easy building
3) Nice looking
4) Top fill

*Con's:*
1) Juice guzzler its like the V8 of tanks
2) Post holes are very small, so limited in terms of wire choices for builds
3) Hot vape, I personally don't mind this - but many people don't like it


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> i love my Crius, it was leaking like a mofo last week - I went as far as ordering a Griffin <-- Still haven't used the Griffin, because of time constraints with cleaning it and building some coils etc. I was basically carrying some tissue paper in my pocket to clean up the leaks on the Crius. Just because the flavor on the Crius is amazing I couldn't stop using it even with the leaks. On Sunday I had some time and gave the Crius a proper cleaning, basically left it in warm water for about 20 minutes - till I cleaned all the crystallization that happened from a sheet juice I used. Now it hasn't leaked on me since last night. I'm as happy as a pig in sheet, it gobbles juice though -so be prepared to go through 30ml in 2-3 days ez.
> 
> *Pro's: *
> 1) Flavor is amazing on this thing
> ...




Try use thick piece of cotton through the coils and thinner into the juice holes. If that makes sense. But make sure the top of the juice holes are fully covered then with a thinner strand going to the bottom of the juice channel. It wont leak at all then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (25/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Try use thick piece of cotton through the coils and thinner into the juice holes. If that makes sense. But make sure the top of the juice holes are fully covered then with a thinner strand going to the bottom of the juice channel. It wont leak at all then.



I can't remember exactly what I did, but it doesn't leak at all now . Real happy at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Sadly, as this was my favorite tank, it was a broken one. It leaked more and more. I've now ordered the Griffin. And you guessed it.. Another Crius. I need one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Sadly, as this was my favorite tank, it was a broken one. It leaked more and more. I've now ordered the Griffin. And you guessed it.. Another Crius. I need one.



Dude, That is super unlucky cause the Crius is on helofatank. You will not regret getting another one. 

I finally got my Griffin up and running last night Dual-Coil Clapton Build 3mm ID. My honest opinion is the Crius is better because the tank holds more juice i.e. I don't have to fill it as often as the Griffin. For me the flavor is way better on the Crius, however this is yet to be decided - because I haven't exactly figure out the wicking on the Griffin - so it is possible once I sort out the wicking on the Griffin it will be on par or better in terms of flavor with the Crius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (26/1/16)

Btw crius works well with temp control cooler vape, still guzzles juice though but I find it much cooler.
This weekend was out with Zavion, the guy couldn't get enough of the crius on temp control at 200c.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/16)

Silver said:


> Havent tried separating the glass either @Kolashnikov
> Am too scared i will break it
> Definitely a negative point, forgot to mention that. But it doesnt affect the vape



Strange mine comes apart quite easily. Maybe yours was over tightened at the factory.


----------



## Silver (26/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Strange mine comes apart quite easily. Maybe yours was over tightened at the factory.



Lol, I think you are right

they made sure at the factory that mine would stay together for the journey to SA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (9/2/16)

So, my crius has started to spontaneously leak all over the place. It;s unusable now ;-(
Checked that all the o-rings are there etc, wicking hasn't changed, have rebuilt a couple of times. Any ideas?


----------



## Nightwalker (9/2/16)

method1 said:


> So, my crius has started to spontaneously leak all over the place. It;s unusable now ;-(
> Checked that all the o-rings are there etc, wicking hasn't changed, have rebuilt a couple of times. Any ideas?


Best idea is toss it. Get a Diablo rdta. Its wicked


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

Devils advocate...

Griffin is better built and has a larger deck. The crius does not have a lip on the airflow hole coming out through the deck, griffin does which helps prevent leaking.

Griffin has a screw from the 510 through the tank holding it all together, crius is press fit.

Griffin has larger deck.

Griffin is better built, thicker steel and solidly constructed.

Does capacity really matter that much when topfilling is so easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (9/2/16)

Using the griffin instead, but I'd like to figure out what's gone wrong with the crius ;-(


----------



## Nightwalker (9/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Devils advocate...
> 
> Griffin is better built and has a larger deck. The crius does not have a lip on the airflow hole coming out through the deck, griffin does which helps prevent leaking.
> 
> ...


What he said


----------



## Nightwalker (9/2/16)

method1 said:


> Using the griffin instead, but I'd like to figure out what's gone wrong with the crius ;-(


Stripped the threading?


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

I've just changed my vote above, I'm just not getting much out of this tank. I've tried Kanthal, Ss316L, twisted Kanthal and that fancy vertical coil setup which took me a whole hour to build and wick, I just can't get flavour out of it, there is some but very muted. Also, this tank gets hellishly hot and I rarely go over 45W.

And it spits! Regardless of coil setup 

Billow v2 is still my favourite RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

And I forgot to mention it has "Geek Vape" laser engraved on the top hat and an awesome gryphon logo on the chimney

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've just changed my vote above, I'm just not getting much out of this tank. I've tried Kanthal, Ss316L, twisted Kanthal and that fancy vertical coil setup which took me a whole hour to build and wick, I just can't get flavour out of it, there is some but very muted. Also, this tank gets hellishly hot and I rarely go over 45W.
> 
> And it spits! Regardless of coil setup
> 
> Billow v2 is still my favourite RTA


omg how frustrating are vertical coils! They just never wick right and take 5 times as much effort to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (9/2/16)

Must be noobness never had a single issue had so far 3different crius not one has given me a single issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (9/2/16)

method1 said:


> Using the griffin instead, but I'd like to figure out what's gone wrong with the crius ;-(


im also struggling with my Crius and leaks wicked it twice 1st time a disater second time better but not quite there yet


----------



## Bartart (9/2/16)

The crius wicking seems to be important I've had some leaking issues too, also remember to close the air and juice holes when filling. There do seem to be a lot of posts online with leaking issues. I find though that a tight wick helps prevent leaking also a good wash and let it dry properly seems to help too


----------

